# Gumtree-like website in Spain....



## DiamondColors007

Are there any websites similar to Gumtree in spain? Something to buy and sell user/new things online.


----------



## Pazcat

You can try vibbo.com or milanuncios.


----------



## Dunpleecin

The best way might be a local Facebook buy and sell page in your area. If there isn’t one start one and I’m sure it will take off. People always want to buy and sell stuff. One person I know turned it into a business and had to get bigger premises. With a 20% commission for literally doing nothing except stocking other people’s stuff with no risk it’s money for old rope. In some cases literally that!


----------



## Alcalaina

The two main ones are https://www.milanuncios.es/ and https://www.vibbo.com/ (formerly Segundamano). 

If you just want to reach the English-speaking immigrant community, Facebook is your best bet, as suggested above.


----------



## snikpoh

ISTR that Wallapop.es is the largest and fastest growing secondhand site in Spain.

Great for using on mobiles.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

snikpoh said:


> ISTR that Wallapop.es is the largest and fastest growing secondhand site in Spain.
> 
> Great for using on mobiles.


I'd second that


----------



## Overandout

Rumour has it that milanuncios is in trouble after losing so much business to Wallapop.

I only use Wallapop now.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad

Thanks for that, looks like a good site.


----------

